# What kind of licenses will i need too....



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello, I need to get a license for silk screening shirts for my school. Cause right now they cant do business with me cause i don't have any licenses. What kind of license should i get since it will be registered to my dad since Im only 15 and am not old enough to have any licenses so what should we get because I will be the one doing all the business.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Matt. The school should be able to inform you of the requirements. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Matt. The school should be able to inform you of the requirements. Good luck in your venture.


Im not doing it directly for the "school" im actualy doing it for ASB and Sports and that stuff but they want to use me since i attend the school but they need it to be legal and have me have all the licenses and I asked the person giving me the job and they didnt know exactly what licenses i need.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I still would find out from the school because if they require some kind of a license they are the people that will know the requirements.


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

proworlded said:


> I still would find out from the school because if they require some kind of a license they are the people that will know the requirements.


Yeah dude thanks i think ill do that


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

mattdaddy777 said:


> Yeah dude thanks i think ill do that


Since you're 15, I am assuming you are in Highschool. Unless your a genius lol.

I think what they are asking from you is a business license so that they can pay you legally. 

Since you are a minor, your parent will need to file a business licenses within your state, and/or city (depending on your states requirements for a legal business). Remember you will also need to pay taxes on your business income.


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> Since you're 15, I am assuming you are in Highschool. Unless your a genius lol.
> 
> I think what they are asking from you is a business license so that they can pay you legally.
> 
> Since you are a minor, your parent will need to file a business licenses within your state, and/or city (depending on your states requirements for a legal business). Remember you will also need to pay taxes on your business income.


Yes sir, im aware i have to pay taxes. but do i need to call myself a sole proprieter or anything like that? or just a buisness license to recieve payment


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You will be a sole proprietor but you also have to secure a retail sales permit or sales tax license (different states have different names for same thing) this permit is what your school is looking for. You will not have to collect sales tax from them though as long as they are public or a nonprofit private school, just make sure to get their tax exemption #

Good luck!


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

pwapparel said:


> You will be a sole proprietor but you also have to secure a retail sales permit or sales tax license (different states have different names for same thing) this permit is what your school is looking for. You will not have to collect sales tax from them though as long as they are public or a nonprofit private school, just make sure to get their tax exemption #
> 
> Good luck!


thank you sir.
im going on friday to get my sales tax license.
have a merry new years eve


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Your best bet is to get some solid advice from an accountant and an attorney. There are lots of well meaning folks on the forum but their advice might not be accurate for your locale or situation.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Just google "business license" along with the name of your state and the info you need should come up. It should be your state's government website that should also have a phone number you can call with questions.


----------



## Reinhard (Dec 30, 2008)

HI

I'm in California and also currently busy establishing my own t-shirt business. From what I've been able to find, you'll need a sales permit from the California Board of Equalization (www.boe.ca.gov) and then click on register for a license. If this is a temporary thing that you're doing, you can get a license for 90 days, but you were right that your parents will need to help you get the license. You could also go to a local Small Business Administration office to talk to a consultant about local and state laws (www.sba.gov). Depending on whether you're doing this on your own or have people helping you, you might even need to get a federal employer identification number (even if you're a sole proprietor). You should check this with the SBA, since they request this number on the sales permit application. 

Most of these forms do allow for someone to register as a sole proprietor. If you're just going to be doing business under your own name and not using a fictitious business name, then you won't need to do a fictitious business name registration. Make sure that you also keep good records of all your expenses and sales, since you need to remit some of this when you make your tax payments. Another thing to consider is in whose income the sales will be considered for income tax purposes. Your parents' tax preparer should be able to help them or you with this.

Hope this has been helpful.
Take care and I hope it works out. 
Regards
Reinhard


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

Reinhard said:


> HI
> 
> I'm in California and also currently busy establishing my own t-shirt business. From what I've been able to find, you'll need a sales permit from the California Board of Equalization (www.boe.ca.gov) and then click on register for a license. If this is a temporary thing that you're doing, you can get a license for 90 days, but you were right that your parents will need to help you get the license. You could also go to a local Small Business Administration office to talk to a consultant about local and state laws (www.sba.gov). Depending on whether you're doing this on your own or have people helping you, you might even need to get a federal employer identification number (even if you're a sole proprietor). You should check this with the SBA, since they request this number on the sales permit application.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir.
By your tshirt buisness are you selling your own tshirts or printing them for others? And i do the whole thing by myself on my silk screen, heat press, vinyl plotter in my garage. How much do you have to make to pay taxes? cause what im planning on doing is buying a ton of stuff to improve my buisness with the money to make less than the minimum so i dont have to pay any taxes.


----------



## Reinhard (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey

As far as sales tax is concerned, you will have to register if you expect to make sales more than twice a year (you'll find more specific information on the BOE website). For personal tax purposes, I'm not sure what the minimum is, since you're not incorporating as a separate legal entity, the taxes would come to either your own or legal guardian / parent's income taxes, I believe. If you file your own tax return, then you'll have to consider all the expenses that you incurred in order to make the sales. If you don't make a profit, you might have a loss to off-set against other income or carry forward to future years. I'm not a tax expert, but that is about as much as I know. Generally, additional equipment you purchase and inventory won't be taken as expenses immediately in the current year, so putting the money back in the business, might not save you the tax straight away. You'll need to consider the tax deductions that you can take by depreciating certain of the assets and certain supplies can be expensed immediately.

Once again, I'm not a tax expert, so you'll want to check with someone that will be able to tell you who will be reporting the income in their tax return.

Regards


----------



## tshirtsep (Feb 15, 2007)

I know Freelancing doesn't require any business license... I just report any freelancing income at tax time... perhaps you need an underage work permit or some sort like I did when i was in H.S.

You should ask them what licenses they are referring to instead of guessing... it might not be legal for you to operate silkscreening equipment / business in your home.


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

tshirtsep said:


> I know Freelancing doesn't require any business license... I just report any freelancing income at tax time... perhaps you need an underage work permit or some sort like I did when i was in H.S.
> 
> You should ask them what licenses they are referring to instead of guessing... it might not be legal for you to operate silkscreening equipment / business in your home.


No I dont need an underage work permit due to that im not the one getting the license its my mom and dad getting a combined resale license + a tax id. So I just do all the paper work and all the work and pay the taxes through them


----------

